# Worth fixing ?



## Jim F (Apr 3, 2022)

I was given this drill press, missing motor and pulley, belt, and chuck.
Chuck is $500, motor is $500, belt and pulley are about $50.
Not sure it is worth fixing........


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 3, 2022)

Need a larger pic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim F (Apr 3, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Need a larger pic !!!!!!!!!








						Cameron 164 - Cameron Micro Drill Presses
					

The Original Cameron 164 Micro Drill Press! Used in many industries that need to drill small holes down to .010".




					cameronmicrodrillpress.com


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm sure there are much cheaper generic parts available for restoration with a little research. Whether it's worth it is totally up to you. Mike


----------



## Jim F (Apr 3, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> I'm sure there are much cheaper generic parts available for restoration with a little research. Whether it's worth it is totally up to you. Mike


Seems like the motor mount is a one off type.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 3, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Seems like the motor mount is a one off type.


No problem, a machinist can handle that. Do you know any?


----------



## rabler (Apr 3, 2022)

The real question is 'Are you interested in fixing it?'.  Restoration/fix-up projects need to be done from a sense of personal interest.  For some of us, it is an aspect of enjoying machining as a hobby.  If that doesn't match "you", then don't do it.  You won't enjoy it.    Otherwise, "Is it worth fixing" from an economical perspective comes down to  could you make money doing it, or will it save you money over buying something equivalent?  The answer to those is  usually "no".


----------



## whitmore (Apr 3, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I was given this drill press, missing motor and pulley, belt, and chuck.
> Chuck is $500, motor is $500, belt and pulley are about $50.
> Not sure it is worth fixing........


Restoring is pricey with original-equipment parts, but... a micro drill press doesn't take
much motor power, and 'chuck' can be an ER11 collet; that's not expensive.
Fixing up a very useful tool isn't going  to be expensive, IMHO.

Micro-drilling, doing small holes, a 3000+  RPM drill press is nearly indispensable.


----------



## Jim F (Apr 3, 2022)

whitmore said:


> Restoring is pricey with original-equipment parts, but... a micro drill press doesn't take
> much motor power, and 'chuck' can be an ER11 collet; that's not expensive.
> Fixing up a very useful tool isn't going  to be expensive, IMHO.
> 
> Micro-drilling, doing small holes, a 3000+  RPM drill press is nearly indispensable.


Not sure where I can find a 30k motor that is 4" in length max....
I just did a google, ER 8 is offered in JT0, no price listed.....


----------



## mickri (Apr 3, 2022)

A motor off of a router would be small enough and fast enough.  Routers spin over 20k.  Some trim routers get up to 30K.  Getting a small fast motor is not a problem.  Make whatever you need to mount it.  Same goes for the chuck.  Bet it has a standard taper.  I doubt that they make the chucks.  Too specialized for a small manufacturer.

Is it worth the time and effort?  Only if you think that it would be a fun project to restore.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 6, 2022)

Jim F said:


> Not sure where I can find a 30k motor that is 4" in length max....


Well, there's this one (you'd want an adjustable DC supply, for speed control)
(lawnmower item from China)
 which could work... the length is about 3 inches.   Pulleys can raise the speed a bit.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 6, 2022)

mickri said:


> A motor off of a router would be small enough and fast enough.  Routers spin over 20k.  Some trim routers get up to 30K.  Getting a small fast motor is not a problem.  Make whatever you need to mount it.  Same goes for the chuck.  Bet it has a standard taper.  I doubt that they make the chucks.  Too specialized for a small manufacturer.
> 
> Is it worth the time and effort?  Only if you think that it would be a fun project to restore.





> A motor off of a router would be small enough and fast enough. Routers spin over 20k. Some trim routers get up to 30K. Getting a small fast motor is not a problem. Make whatever you need to mount it. Same goes for the chuck. Bet it has a standard taper. I doubt that they make the chucks. Too specialized for a small manufacturer.



I would also suggest looking at CNC router spindles with VFD's on ebay, Amazon etc.  They MIGHT be a little more compact and a little easier to work with.









						VEVOR 2.2KW Air cooled Spindle Motor ER20 300Hz 18000rpm for CNC Router 220V  | eBay
					

Why Choose VEVOR?. ER20 Standard Collet. Connection of Spindle End: ER20 ø 0.125"-0.5" (3.175 mm-12.7 mm). Collet Chuck ER20 ER20 ER11 ER20 ER11 ER25. Collet Chuck ER20 ER11 ER20 ER20 ER25 ER32. 2 x ER20 Collets.



					www.ebay.com
				












						2.2KW ER20 Spindle Motor HY Water-Cooled VFD Inverter+Collet+Bracket CNC Router 630282933217 | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2.2KW ER20 Spindle Motor HY Water-Cooled VFD Inverter+Collet+Bracket CNC Router at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						CNC ROUTER 2.2KW WATER COOLED SPINDLE MOTOR ER20 220V MILL&HY 2.2KW INVERTER VFD 651312400523 | eBay
					

1 x2.2KW Water-cooled Spindle Motor ER20 ( 220V,80mm,24000rpm,4 bearings,400Hz ). Collet size: ER20. 1 x2.2KW Inverter 220V VFD 2HP. 2.2KW water-cooled Spindle Motor Engraving Milling Grind. 2.2KW Variable Frequency Drive Inverter 220V 10A.



					www.ebay.com


----------

